# Anywhere to sell used electronics?



## mark1138 (Mar 19, 2011)

My wife and I are heading back to the U.S. after living here a year. 

Is there the equivalent of a pawn shop in Lisbon that would give me some cash for it? 

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## mark1138 (Mar 19, 2011)

*What to do with unwanted items.*

Apparently my previous posting was a "sneaky advert", and so was edited to remove my sneaky advert. So, I'm going to try to be careful - sorry if my wording seems a bit stilted.

My wife and I are heading back to the U.S. after living here a year. We're leaving the country on Saturday. We have some items that we can't take back to the states with us. In the U.S., I'd simply take them to a local pawn shop and get a few dollars for them.

Is there the equivalent of a pawn shop in Lisbon that would give me some cash for used items? Failing that, is there a somewhere I can donate used items?

Thanks!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This organization has a branch in Lisbon for donations, Projecto Milenium


----------

